# Co2



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

I have a 29 gallon tank. With the following 130 Watt Current USA light and 1 Red Sea Biogenerator and one Hagen system for CO2. I also have a Red Sea indicator. The indicator always says i need to add more CO2. Well i have had these two CO2 injectors running now for a week and they are producing a good bit of CO2 that i think, yet it still says that i need more what is going on here?


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

It is hard to get enough CO2 in that size tank with those kinds of yeast generators. You may want to switch to 3 2-liter soda bottles as your CO2 source. Do you have any kind of surface agitation?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

patrick76 said:


> ...I also have a Red Sea indicator...


Are you using a known carbonate solution in your Red Sea CO2 Indicator or are you using aquarium water?

If you are using aquarium water, do a search on this forum about using known dKH carbonate solutions.


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

The only surface areation i have is from my filter. I am using normal tap water in the generators.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Then, you don't have the Red Sea CO2 indicator? http://redseafish.com/Product.asp?dir=&catID=98&subID=64&proID=231


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Yes that is the indicator that i have. It always shows blue


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Are you using a known carbonate solution in your Red Sea CO2 Indicator or are you using aquarium water?


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

You should be using a solution with a known KH as well as the indicator solution in the tank. Most people use a solution with a KH of 4 so that when you have 30ppm of CO2, it will read green. I also think that 2 yeast systems won't produce enough CO2.


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

So your saying i have to add some thing else to the drops that i put in the tube thing?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: CO2*

You add the Indicator Fluid, but you don't use your aquarium water that the directions mention.

You add a known carbonate buffer solution instead of your aquarium water. Aquarium water is contaminated with phosphate and other acids and bases that can shew the results. As JustOneMore21 mentioned, many people use a 4 dKH solution. You can make it yourself or you can by it already made up. I made mine. There's a really long sticky about drop checkers (CO2 indicators).
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...aquarium-projects/32100-diy-drop-checker.html

Here's a little piece that I put together about them.

*Drop Checker/CO2 Indicator - Theory, How to make your own KH reference solution, KH reference solutions for sale, various drop checkers/CO2 indicators for sale, etc.*

Theory behind using a drop checker/CO2 indicator: 
http://www.barrreport.com/articles/...ndicators-why-how.html?highlight=drop+checker

Making you own known KH reference solution: 
http://aape.naturalaquariums.com/forum/index.php?topic=759.0

How Bill makes KH reference solutions: 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/42429-kh-standard-how.html

More on how Bill makes KH reference solutions: 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ts-discussions/37077-how-to-kh-standards.html

Bill sells some KH reference solutions: 
http://liquidarthome.net/khstandard

Using the ready made reference solutions: 
http://aape.naturalaquariums.com/forum/index.php?topic=1111.0

Various drop checker/CO2 indicators: 
Red Sea CO2 indicator: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18478/si1380875/cl0/redseaco2indicator

eBay drop checkers: http://stores.ebay.com/T-1Brian-Aqu..._W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ8144491QQftidZ1QQtZkm

drop checkers are available on Aqua Bid and the KH reference solutions are there as well: 
http://www.aquabid.com/

blacksunshine drop checkers: http://www.plantgeek.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9350&highlight=

ADA drop checker: http://www.adgshop.com/Drop_Checker_p/103-302.htm

Google Images - Drop Checker: http://images.google.com/images?q=drop+checker&gbv=2&ndsp=18&svnum=10&hl=en&start=0&sa=N

Google Images - CO2 indicators: http://images.google.com/images?q=co2+indicator&ndsp=18&svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&start=0&sa=N


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Sounds good i will try this out and make some.


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: CO2*

Sure. You welcome, but...

Hoppy came up with this profound idea. Thank him.


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Who is Hoppy?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

patrick76 said:


> Who is Hoppy?


http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/member.php?u=2563


----------

